
Parents naming their babies after Instagram photo filters - jamessun
http://recode.net/2015/12/01/stop-naming-your-kids-after-instagram-filters-really/
======
jamessun
Link to original article, [http://www.babycenter.com/0_hottest-baby-name-
trends-of-2015...](http://www.babycenter.com/0_hottest-baby-name-trends-
of-2015_10408983.bc)

